
Atomian creates a cognitive technology to extract knowledge from Big Data - varmansk
http://www.digitalbodha.com/atomian-creates-a-cognitive-technology-to-extract-knowledge-from-big-data.html
======
PaulHoule
It would be nice to see something substantiative about their product.

